# Tundra to get Cummins V8



## 2006Sierra1500

http://blog.caranddriver.com/toyota-tundra-does-a-titan-move-turns-to-cummins-for-a-diesel-v-8/


----------



## SnoFarmer

,,,,,,,,,,,,,Cummins 5.0L V8 Turbo DieselCummins 5.0L V8 Turbo 
We're pleased to announce that Nissan will offer a newly-developed Cummins V8 turbo diesel in its next generation full-size pickup.

Now in the latter stages of development and testing, the available Cummins 5.0L V8 Turbo Diesel engine has been optimized for the next generation Titan as a result of the partnership between Cummins and Nissan. Cummins also is developing a version of the engine for commercial vehicle customers.

http://cumminsengines.com/cummins-5L-V8-turbo-diesel

there goes the neighborhood...

A cummins in any vehicle is a big plus.


----------



## jstevens66

Can't wait to see it. Does anyone know if its gonna be a dually wheel?


----------



## mercer_me

I'm really looking forward to seeing these new Tundras with Cummins in them. Since it's only a 5.0 I'm assuming that it's just going to be put in a half ton. I don't believe that Toyota has any plans on making a 3/4 ton or 1 ton pickup.


----------



## jmac5058

mercer_me;1764897 said:


> I'm really looking forward to seeing these new Tundras with Cummins in them. Since it's only a 5.0 I'm assuming that it's just going to be put in a half ton. I don't believe that Toyota has any plans on making a 3/4 ton or 1 ton pickup.


Why can a 5.0 with 550 tq and over 300 hp only go into a 1/2 ton ? The first diesel I bought was a 94 1 Ton cummins Dodge that had 420 tq and 160 hp .


----------



## blk90s13

That will be it for my Dodges, Nissan here I come


----------



## nixray

is it goin in the Tundra (Toyota) or Titan (Nissan)? and both really need to produce a 3/4 + truck


----------



## BUFF

jmac5058;1765016 said:


> Why can a 5.0 with 550 tq and over 300 hp only go into a 1/2 ton ? The first diesel I bought was a 94 1 Ton cummins Dodge that had 420 tq and 160 hp .


Because we're evolving into a society of excess and instant gratification.....

I had a '92 and '93 CTD Dodge and they were work horses and agree a 5.0L with those specs is ample for the majority of 3/4-1ton pick up owners.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

nixray;1765040 said:


> is it goin in the Tundra (Toyota) or Titan (Nissan)? and both really need to produce a 3/4 + truck


Both.

As much as I love my American trucks, if I could get a second generation Tundra with a leveling kit and heavier rear springs with the 5.0 Cummins you'd see me at the Toyota dealer in Worcester trading in all 4 of my GM trucks. Plus, the factory dual exhaust on the Tundra TRDPro sounds so sick.


----------



## jstevens66

jmac5058;1765016 said:


> Why can a 5.0 with 550 tq and over 300 hp only go into a 1/2 ton ? The first diesel I bought was a 94 1 Ton cummins Dodge that had 420 tq and 160 hp .


The Sterling 10-wheeler I drive at work has the CAT 6 cylinder turbo engine, I think it only produces about 450-500 hp and a crap load of torque, and that thing friggin hauls for being about 50,000lbs so this engine will make more than enough power for even a 1 ton


----------



## SnoFarmer

The why?
MPG and the EPA.

Mfg's need to have a few trucks than can put up better and better mpg numbers, and a small(er)diesel in a 1/2 ton fits the bill.
Then they can build guzzlers too, it's a numbers game.


----------



## JustJeff

jstevens66;1764880 said:


> Can't wait to see it. Does anyone know if its gonna be a dually wheel?


No, because they only make half-ton trucks, and I have yet to see a half-ton dually manufactured.


----------



## mercer_me

jmac5058;1765016 said:


> Why can a 5.0 with 550 tq and over 300 hp only go into a 1/2 ton ? The first diesel I bought was a 94 1 Ton cummins Dodge that had 420 tq and 160 hp .





jstevens66;1765192 said:


> The Sterling 10-wheeler I drive at work has the CAT 6 cylinder turbo engine, I think it only produces about 450-500 hp and a crap load of torque, and that thing friggin hauls for being about 50,000lbs so this engine will make more than enough power for even a 1 ton


The 5.0 Cummins would be more than capable in a 1 ton but, to compete with Ford's 6.7, GM's 6.6, and Dodge's 6.7 Cummins they would need to build a bigger diesel if they made 3/4 ton trucks.


----------



## SnoFarmer

in 2008, Toyota reentered the heavy-duty truck market with the 2008 Toyota Tundra "Diesel Dualie." This Tundra model featured a powerful 8.0-liter Hino turbodiesel engine that could produce 260 horsepower and 585 lb-ft of torque, and a heavy-duty 5-speed Eaton transmission.

This Toyota 1-ton truck sports dual rear wheels, dual front struts, brushed aluminum throughout and even a 24,000-pound fifth-wheel trailer hitch installed in the bed. By far, the Diesel Dualie was Toyota's most significant offering to the heavy duty truck market in years.

and i believe they made other 2500 and 3500 trucks under hindo and under another name.



Harleyjeff;1765676 said:


> No, because they only make half-ton trucks, and I have yet to see a half-ton dually manufactured.


----------



## JustJeff

Where are they? I have yet to see one on the road. They must have stopped production. Got a link or something to support this claim? I'd be interested in seeing it.


----------



## SnoFarmer

There in Canada and Mexico and around the world.
ask them why their not importing them into the usa.


----------



## trevier

SnoFarmer;1766197 said:


> There in Canada and Mexico and around the world.
> ask them why their not importing them into the usa.


probably don't meet EPA standards,


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

trevier;1766263 said:


> probably don't meet EPA standards,


F**k the EPA.


----------



## BUFF

2006Sierra1500;1766269 said:


> F**k the EPA.


Yeah what you said.......


----------



## jasonv

If this is true -- Tundra with Cummins -- it is probably only temporary. I think I recall reading somewhere not long ago about a US government consultation with *american brand* car manufacturers, that specifically excluded foreign based manufacturers like Toyota and Nissan, despite their being more "made in america" than ford/chev/dodge, which resulted in them getting nailed as far as the environmental nonsense goes. With the deadline looming, its probably faster to buy engines that are already in compliance than to develop/redevelop in house engines.

Toyota, of course, has lots of diesel engines under their own roof that would fit the bill in every way EXCEPT for EPA compliance. And the odd thing about EPA compliance is that it isn't even all about the emissions, but rather that it complies with certain specifications as far as having this or that type of emissions systems built on to it. Adding those systems is not just a matter of bolting on extra pieces, but in building a new engine that integrates them, testing, adjustment, etc. -- basically, a big time consuming mess that ends in an engine that is no less polluting than the engines they already have, but complies with EPA specifications.

On top of that, they probably don't have the necessary engine manufacturing facilities available in North America to suddenly build a whole lot of diesel engines, which would mean IMPORTING all of their diesel engines. Currently all of their 6 and 8 cylinder truck engines destined for the north american market, are manufactured in a plant in Alabama. 4-cyl truck engines are imported. They need to keep down the imported content to comply with import restrictions.


----------



## jmac5058

SnoFarmer;1766099 said:


> in 2008, Toyota reentered the heavy-duty truck market with the 2008 Toyota Tundra "Diesel Dualie." This Tundra model featured a powerful 8.0-liter Hino turbodiesel engine that could produce 260 horsepower and 585 lb-ft of torque, and a heavy-duty 5-speed Eaton transmission.
> 
> This Toyota 1-ton truck sports dual rear wheels, dual front struts, brushed aluminum throughout and even a 24,000-pound fifth-wheel trailer hitch installed in the bed. By far, the Diesel Dualie was Toyota's most significant offering to the heavy duty truck market in years.
> 
> and i believe they made other 2500 and 3500 trucks under hindo and under another name.


That was never made to be sold , it was a prototype made for SEMA and was never going into production .


----------



## D-VETCUTANDPLOW

i have been watching this all on the net since the end of 2007 when i bought my 2008 tundra crew max 5.7. I wanted a diesel but didn't want to pay 33,000 for a used one at the time. i have been waiting and waiting for toyota to put out a diesel so i can trade my truck in for one. i heard back then that they were going to partner with cummins and finally do it to be competitive. long story short, i know some pretty important people in the car and truck world who have lots of connections to the manufacturers... Just last week i called a guy i know to find out when they were going to have them out because i didn't want to put a plow set up on my truck now and then trade it in a year or less later.. I was told that everything about the partnership was rumor, there were no talks of toyota and cummins partnering on a truck and no talks of tundra having a diesel in it anytime soon. I was also told that if toyota decided to put a diesel in the tundra it would be a Japanese diesel. As crushed as i am about this whole thing i figured i would share it... I too and stuck with a great truck that gets ****** fuel mileage. 14-16 MPG


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

jmac5058;1767521 said:


> That was never made to be sold , it was a prototype made for SEMA and was never going into production .


That truck was a c0ck tease. When I saw that truck, I was ready to sell my first born to get one.

Toyotas loss, not mine


----------



## mercer_me

D-VETCUTANDPLOW;2016171 said:


> I have been watching this all on the net since the end of 2007 when I bought my 2008 Tundra crew max 5.7. I wanted a diesel but didn't want to pay 33,000 for a used one at the time. I have been waiting and waiting for Toyota to put out a diesel so I can trade my truck in for one. I heard back then that they were going to partner with Cummins and finally do it to be competitive. long story short, i know some pretty important people in the car and truck world who have lots of connections to the manufacturers... Just last week I called a guy I know to find out when they were going to have them out because i didn't want to put a plow set up on my truck now and then trade it in a year or less later.. I was told that everything about the partnership was rumor, there were no talks of Toyota and Cummins partnering on a truck and no talks of Tundra having a diesel in it anytime soon. I was also told that if Toyota decided to put a diesel in the Tundra it would be a Japanese diesel. As crushed as I am about this whole thing I figured I would share it... I too and stuck with a great truck that gets ****** fuel mileage. 14-16 MPG


That's disappointing to hear. I was really looking forward to seeing a Tundra with a 5.0 Cummins.


----------

